# Do you use diapers on your goats?



## cutie123600

I was thinking about potty training my little goat. I know that they cannot control their "droppings". So I was thinking about a diaper for him.

If you use diapers on your goats, what do you use? I'm not sure about what to use.

Post pics too if you want.


----------



## BlondeSquirrel04

Is he sick or hurt that he can't live outside? Maybe put him somewhere with paper down till he recovers. I hope you don't mean to keep him inside with a diaper on, because I don't think goats were meant to live inside or wear diapers. I don't think you could even buy one that would work full-time. Their penis and anus are too far apart. Not to mention how expensive it would be.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

I know that some do, especially if you have bottle babies and are keeping them indoors for a week or so but I have never tried to diaper them.  I believe I have seen others use the kind that are intended for incontinent dogs.  My son somewhat trained one of his doelings by moving her quickly to a weewee pad when she would start going...she was only in the kitchen so accidents were easily cleaned up and when she was not being watched, she was in a extra large dog crate and she would go on paper towels we stacked in the corner of it.


----------



## SDBoerGoats

I tried to put a diaper on a baby I was keeping inside that had issues when he was born. He was peeing laying down sometimes and was getting urine scald and his bedding was always soaked. I cut a hole in the back for his tail, it did NOT work. They were always off him. I was so happy when he finally could stand and walk so he could go back out to the barn! It was a very long 2 weeks!


----------



## Martin's Grove

Goats are very smart & can be taught to use a puppy training pad. When you see them begin to squat take them to the pad. It took me two times & my little bottle feed doeling was trained.


----------



## OneFineAcre

OH MY GOSH!!!!

Just when I think I've seen and heard it all.


----------



## CocoNUT

I've used diapers on my bottle lambs. My ewe lamb was MUCH easier to diaper up in that her girly parts were easier to contain! I used both regular child diapers and also Depends. I currently use children's diapers on my week-old bottle wether lamb. Finding a diaper that goes up high enough to cover his penis is a little harder. But I have him in an area during the day where he doesn't need a diaper. At night, when he's snuggling with me...I have him in a diaper AND wrapped in a heavy towel! He likes to pee in the same spot all the time...so putting a puppy pad down there helps as well. 
There are photos on my journal of Snuggles in her diaper...don't know what page though


----------



## Queen Mum

I potty trained two kids.  It worked very quickly and stuck. Both of them are two year old adults now and I had puppies in the house this year.  The doe got in the house and went right to the puppy pad to pee.   Of course she SOAKED the pad, but it was funny seeing a full size alpine doe try to squat in the corner...


----------



## OneFineAcre

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> I potty trained two kids.  It worked very quickly and stuck. Both of them are two year old adults now and I had puppies in the house this year.  The doe got in the house and went right to the puppy pad to pee.   Of course she SOAKED the pad, but it was funny seeing a full size alpine doe try to squat in the corner...


Are the  two year olds still in your house?  Where do they sleep?


----------



## Queen Mum

OneFineAcre said:
			
		

> Are the  two year olds still in your house?  Where do they sleep?


HAHAHAHAHA

NO,she hasn't been in the house since she was a couple months old... and we had bears.  One of them ate her mother.   BUT she still thinks she SHOULD be living in the house...  And she tries to come in at every opportunity because she knows that I keep the grain in my spare room.   She butted open the front door and sneaked in when I was on the porch milking...  She's a butthead...


----------



## OneFineAcre

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> OneFineAcre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are the  two year olds still in your house?  Where do they sleep?
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHA
> 
> NO,she hasn't been in the house since she was a couple months old... and we had bears.  One of them ate her mother.   BUT she still thinks she SHOULD be living in the house...  And she tries to come in at every opportunity because she knows that I keep the grain in my spare room.   She butted open the front door and sneaked in when I was on the porch milking...  She's a butthead...
Click to expand...

Oh good, was wondering about the sleeping arangements


----------



## littlelambx3

I only use diapers on them if they are in my house.

Currently taking care of an orphan ram. He wears diapers and actually likes them.


----------



## Atheena

Now I want to try and house break a goat Mauahahahah


----------



## Latestarter

Greetings @Atheena and welcome to BYH. Please take a moment and post a brief introduction over in the new member section so we can all welcome you appropriately. Mean time, browse around and make yourself at home!


----------

